# First surf fishing fish ever...



## Angling1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally getting time to fish after moving down last summer....

What a first fish!!!!! 

Hope this is a sign of what's to come.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice red brother, way to start off !


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Sweet... Always a blast


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

With that visor, you HAD to catch a Red!! Nice start.


----------

